# Lawyers



## Randman (Oct 16, 2020)

Greetings all, 

New member here. Ready to buy a home in LaPaz and just need a lawyer, who's accustomed to working with gringos, to handle my side of the equation. Trying to stay away from the realtors recommendations and looking for my own independent counsel. Not quite sure how this forum works yet but if it takes a private message to convey any info it would be welcomed. Thank you ~ Randman


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Notario vs. Abogado*

You will need a Notaria (that is the office), which may have a Notario (male word), who is a specialized lawyer, appointed by the state government to handle real estate, wills, and certain other matters. A normal lawyer (abogado) cannot do these things. So, if you should hire an abogado, he may accept you, but then he will hire a Notario to do the work. He may not reveal that to you until later. Obviously, you will be paying more.
As a buyer, you will have the right to choose the notario, so you should ask around in your area to get suggestions. You will see signs for Notarias/Notarios with a number, since most towns have more than one. Thaat will certainly be true in La Paz, as you can see from a quick search:

*Notarios en La Paz*

Notaria 30 BCS
4.5 (19) · Legal services
Mexico 2695 esq. Antonio Navarro, Los Olivos
Open ⋅ Closes 2PM · +52 612 128 6977
Website
Directions

Public Notary 3
4.4 (37) · Legal services
Isabel La Católica #2100-1
Open ⋅ Closes 6:30PM · +52 612 175 2700
Website
Directions

Notaria Pública Número Dos
4.0 (4) · Legal services
16 de Septiembre 1685
Open ⋅ Closes 7PM · +52 612 122 3520
Website
Directions


----------

